# Sansa' grandma took her for grooming and they told her they'll do a "special shave", is this ok?



## Sansa's Daddy (Jun 5, 2020)

Last time I brought Sansa (last September) they only trimmed her lightly & told me they couldn't shave her. Which I had also read.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Do not shave a Golden. It makes them hotter and can damage their coat.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

If a groomer says they’ll shave your golden, you should walk away and never go back. Unless there’s a skin issue or excessive matting of the dogs hair in areas, you shouldn’t shave a golden. And if someone offered to shave my goldens...I think I’d lose my mind.


----------

